# toro 421 carb



## pappybest (Aug 20, 2017)

I recently aquired an old Toro 421. It was free. It came with no carb or linkage. I pulled it, has compression. I tried the electric start, it works. I shot some carb cleaner into the intake where the card is supposed to be, hit the electric start, and it fired and ran. Made me happy. I need to find the right carb, which is maybe the easy part, and the linkage. I know it needs an arm to the governor, then something more by the throttle control. I can take pics of what I have if that helps. Also, need the carb cover and filter assembly. Where can this be found, and the proper info for proper assembly? I do small engine repair, so thankfully I am not totally in the dark, but this thing is old and finding info on it is somewhat difficult it seems. Thanks all! I think I posted this somewhere else on this site, but for the life of me, I don't know how to delete it! It was posted in the wrong place originally. Some help deleting that would be helpful as well.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

pappybest said:


> I recently aquired an old Toro 421. It was free. ....


TORO SPECIFIC ANSWER
Find the model number of the snowblower by looking for a decal glued to the machine.
In the case of Toro (which yours is) go straight to Toro.com
Choose parts and Manuals
https://www.toro.com/en/parts
Locate the specific part numbers and write them down
Google for those part numbers on google and/or eBay
For ENGINE parts... keep reading if it's not on the Toro site.


GENERIC ANSWER FOR ANY BRAND:
The standard way to find parts for ANY snowblower goes something like this

*PARTS FOR THE SNOWBLOWER (excluding the engine)*
Find the model number of the snowblower by looking for a decal glued to the machine.
Google for that model number
You want to find a site with exploded diagrams showing part numbers for every nut bolt and washer
An excellent resource is searspartsdirect or Jack's small engines
Locate the specific part numbers and write them down
Don't buy from Sears... usually cheaper elsewhere. You can often beat Jack's prices too.
Google for those part numbers on google and/or eBay
You should rapidly find everything you need and usually find things like owner manuals too

*PARTS FOR THE ENGINE* 
Often, parts for the engine are on different parts diagrams kept separately from all the other parts
The procedure is similar
Find a decal (or etching) on the ENGINE and jot down the Manufacturer, model and serial number of the engine
Google search using the ENGINE manufacturer and model number (not the snowblower manufacturer) to find exploded parts diagrams 
Find the part numbers on those diagrams
Search google and eBay using those part numbers

As an example, a Craftsman snowblower may have a Tecumseh engine. Toro sonowblower may have Tecumseh engine too.
So you would search using "Tecumseh engine-model-number" to find diagrams for the engine
However you would use "Craftsman snowblower-model-number" to find diagrams for everything else
For a Tecumseh.. the etching is often on top close to the mounting screws where the electric starter button is screwed in. 
You may have to remove the starter button (2 screws) to see the etching clearly.


----------



## pappybest (Aug 20, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

pappybest said:


> Thank you.


I updated that initial reply to explain how parts for the ENGINE are usually found in a different place from parts for the SNOWBLOWER

I noticed you needed a carburetor... that will come under the engine section of my first reply.

If you get stuck... find all the decals and engine etchings, tell us what they are (including serial numbers) and we'll do a quick search and post links to the right places for you.
If you can't find those decals (maybe they've worn away).. post pictures and as much info as you have and someone will recognize the machine and help you out.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Go to TORO.COM and under home owner/ parts. put in the model number it will list years. with the engine and all the part diagrams and you can download all that stuff for FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

depending on year it may vary a little, There is a pre 1980 version and a post 1980 of the 421, The post has the oil dip stick and the earlier does not. It has a plug you see the oil lev, I have the earlier version. I can take a few pics of the carb setup as mine is complete in good shape, I'll post them in a few hours. Have a few things to do but will get some pics up for you.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well put a new carb on the 421 today and took some pics except the heater box, Not sure the vintage of yours but thisone was setup old school with a wire loop to pull to turn choke on instead of the knob but the rest should be relevant.


----------



## pappybest (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks for the pics. I guess that was the biggest thing I need. I wanted to see how it is set up, because I got this thing with no carb or linkage. Excellent.


----------

